# Solar Fence chargers?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty much everyone I've talked to who had a solar charger hates it, and have switched over to electric.

How far from an electrical outlet are you? Are we talking miles or just several hundred feet?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Pretty much everyone I've talked to who had a solar charger hates it, and have switched over to electric.
> 
> How far from an electrical outlet are you? Are we talking miles or just several hundred feet?


Ok it's about 100-150 ft(if not more) away from the house. I dont think I want to run a hose that far. I one that I use for a small paddock by the barn. It is a Parmak HorseSurround plug-in charger I got it for $60 last year off ebay and it's still working even in winter(although it could use a few more ground rods-we only have one right now) and it gives a very good kick for that size paddock (1/3 acre). I got hit by it when I was closing the electric gate. Pretty good but it's way too far from the pasture-400ft or so.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you don't want to run a power cord to the charger, you can keep the charger by the house and run this cable to the fence Fi-Shock™ Insulated Cable, 12-1/2 Gauge, 200 ft. - Tractor Supply Online Store
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> If you don't want to run a power cord to the charger, you can keep the charger by the house and run this cable to the fence Fi-Shock™ Insulated Cable, 12-1/2 Gauge, 200 ft. - Tractor Supply Online Store
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 But how? we mow the lawn between the house and the pasture.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> But how? we mow the lawn between the house and the pasture.


Typically you would bury it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

hmmm...... We always had problems with plug in Fence charges, we think it was lightening that kept destroying them, 3 in 2 years.

We went with Solar and for over 5 years no problems and they both are still working, one is charging a fence around 4.5 acres, the other is charging a fence around 6 acres.

.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Products: Solar-powered Electric Fence Chargers

Check out prod id # 01-15 and 01-29.
Depending on how much area you wanted to cover and spend ($$$) I think you'd be happy with these units. (Parmak)

Boone


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have a UK friend who's used them for year with no problem
We used to run electric fence off a large normal battery where we had no power supply


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I used Parmak when we were in Tx and loved them. Never had a problem. ere we don't have enough sun where the charger would ideally go so we use electric. It seems every storm I am having to repair or replace at least one charger.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've taken a liking to this charger.
Parmak Solar-Pack 6 Fence Charger - Horse.com

It seems to work well.

This is what I use for my 200x80 ft horse paddock. It's pretty good for the price. would adding more ground rods make the "shock" stronger? 
http://www.electric-horse-fence.com/chargers/parmak-horse-surround-100-hs-100


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

We have two solar chargers. One for each pasture. Grand total of 11 acres and they work great. Got them at tractor supply. Going on 4 years so far and no problems.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a STAFIX SXS. Stafix SXS Solar Energizer by STAFIX | Southwest Agriculture Supplies

I have had it for a couple of years with no problems. The first year it was even in the shade for half the day(solar charged) and it still would knock you on your butt. Remember your ground rods are pretty important as with the amount of joules.

I bought this brand from the local co-op because of a recommendation from a friend who trades a lot of sale barn cattle who are soured and will not hesitate to bust through several strands of barbed wire. When he gets them home he "trains" them to the hot wire just ran around the perimeter of his pipe corrals. After a couple of days of testing his hotwire and learning he has no issue turning them out on the pasture. Of course his charger is an electric one and a much more expensive high powered model as cattle require a larger shock than horses, but I have not had a horse run through mine yet.( I think his puts out 2 joules? while mine is only .5 joules but gets the job done)


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

What do you think about this charger? would it work for a 2-3 acre pasture?
Fi-Shock 2 Mile Solar Fence Charger - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

The site I sent you has the Parmak for less than Stateline Parmak. About $11 I believe. Also Parmak has almost 1 full joule of power compaired to .04. Also 1 bad review on that Fi -Shock on S/L site.. I myself have no experience with F/S products. If $ not an issue go for Parmak. Just my 2 cents.

Boone


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> What do you think about this charger? would it work for a 2-3 acre pasture?
> Fi-Shock 2 Mile Solar Fence Charger - Statelinetack.com


No, that as meant as a pet deterrent, not to keep livestock in. You don't want your horses to learn that they can push through it. They have to get a good enough shock to teach them to respect the wire.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rawhide said:


> The site I sent you has the Parmak for less than Stateline Parmak. About $11 I believe. Also Parmak has almost 1 full joule of power compaired to .04. Also 1 bad review on that Fi -Shock on S/L site.. I myself have no experience with F/S products. If $ not an issue go for Parmak. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Boone


 Did you mean this one?
Chargers


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Did you mean this one?
> Chargers


Yes. Just trying to help like other good folks here ! :wink:

Boone


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have a STAFIX SXS. Stafix SXS Solar Energizer by STAFIX | Southwest Agriculture Supplies
> 
> I have had it for a couple of years with no problems. The first year it was even in the shade for half the day(solar charged) and it still would knock you on your butt. Remember your ground rods are pretty important as with the amount of joules.
> 
> I bought this brand from the local co-op because of a recommendation from a friend who trades a lot of sale barn cattle who are soured and will not hesitate to bust through several strands of barbed wire. When he gets them home he "trains" them to the hot wire just ran around the perimeter of his pipe corrals. After a couple of days of testing his hotwire and learning he has no issue turning them out on the pasture. Of course his charger is an electric one and a much more expensive high powered model as cattle require a larger shock than horses, but I have not had a horse run through mine yet.( I think his puts out 2 joules? while mine is only .5 joules but gets the job done)


BTW Cowchick77 Thanks for link and info. I was not aware of that outfit.

Taylorfence.net - Electric Fence Solutions and Electric Fence Chargers including AC/DC and Solar Chargers
Heres another good outfit.
Check out the 32 joule box. When that ones on a fence lite up. That's one for sure nobody should P-- on ! Yikes ! :lol:

Boone


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

We have a solar charger on ours that pulses, so it does not have a "steady" stream of current, but we had a problem using the poly wire, the horses were pushing against it. We went with the galvanized electric fencing wire and have not had a problem since.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread but we used a solar charger before we switched to a plug in one. During the winter and below 0 temps, the battery would freeze. Don't the ones you've suggested batteries freeze?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Fort F.. what brand from TSC ? We currently have a plug in that will kick the breaker off, and we have a horse guard that takes the 9 volt battery but sometimes we forget to replace the battery, so was kinda sort looking at the solar ones. I dont want a 32 joule horse killer.. lol
just one that will do a zap and let them know to back off..


----------

